# What do you guys think respect means?



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

As per Surrendered Wife (syndrome!) or any other aspect of relationships. What does respect mean to you. Precisely. Be very specific. Please. Is it different for men?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Respect means many things. It's about using consideration, kindness, and compassion. It means simple manners "Please", "Thank You" etc. It does not mean to agree with something that is disagreeable to you and it does not mean that you become a doormat to another person. It's important to respect their feelings even if you don't agree. That is where you negotiate wants and needs to try to meet them in ways that are comfortable for both of you.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

I know it sounds corny, but for me a song by Depeche Mode has always outlined for me what I feel respect is. 
(Song is titled Somebody).


Share my innermost thoughts
know my intimate details
someone who will stand by my side
and give me support
and in return 
shell get my support
she will listen to me
when I want to speak
about the world we live in 
and life in general
though my views may be wrong
they me even be perverted
shell hear me out
and won't easily be converted
to my way of thinking
in fact shell often disagree
but at the end of it all
she will understand me


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Crypys,
I personally think that is one of the most beautiful songs ever written. I love that song. In fact, it was our first dance song, almost 17 years ago, October 2, 1993. Please don't think you are corny. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Crypys,
> I personally think that is one of the most beautiful songs ever written. I love that song. In fact, it was our first dance song, almost 17 years ago, October 2, 1993. Please don't think you are corny. Not by a long shot.


Right before I proposed to my wife I sang this song for her (I also played it on the piano). Other then the birth of our children, I've never seen her actually go to her knees in tears (granted the child part was partially form pain ).

It's always been our song as well. Whenever I hear this song I always remember the look of love on her face during the song as she sat next to me.

What can I say, I do have a hopeless romantic streak buried somewhere in me.


----------



## flatterpuss (May 26, 2010)

Respect? The meaning of respect is very simple.

Respect comes from knowing you or the other person has value to bring to the table.


----------

